

Ask HN: Is our software best in scheduling? - fcq731

We are a cloud based startup company who has been working on creating the workplace management software.<p>It would be good if you can signup free account and give us feedback.<p>http://www.deputy.com/signup<p>Thanks
======
tim_moon
Initial thought when browsing through the site was, "A mobile app would be
handy." Looks like you guys got that covered.

Something that would be really nice is a demo of the app in some shape or
form. Ideally, a demo account that would give me the option of following a
tutorial to get a feel for how a typical workflow would be, or just play
around on my own.

A demo video could show how it could be used as well, but ideally being able
to play around with it would be nice. If anything, the demo video would get me
intrigued enough to sign-up and try it out.

------
fcq731
Any suggestions?

